# Schwere Trails und klassische Rahmengeometrien



## Psycho_Sponsori (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Das hier ist ein Ding zwischen Fahrtechnik und Kaufberatung, wollte es aber in einem "neutralen" Forumspart posten.
Ich steh auf das Fahrgefühl von XC-Rädern, die Wendigkeit und die Präzesion, die hohen Bunnys..., aber eben auch auf Trails aller Art. Ich hab zudem einen sehr großen Ehrgeiz, das physikalisch gerade noch Mögliche mit dem Rad irgendwann mal zu meistern. Ich übe eben viel und versuche mich immer weiter bis zur besagten Grenze zu steigern.
Wenn man aber Videos sieht, auf denen entweder sehr technisch oder schnell gefahren wird, immer dasselbe: sehr geringer Lenkwinkel, wenigstens 160mm, ewig dicke Reifen, Fullys.
Nehmt mir bitte mal meine Verunsicherung und zeigt mir am besten Videos, auf denen mit Lenkwinkel um die 71 und mit 80mm Hardtail gut gemountainbiket wird!


Ich hab eben erst nenn neuen, sauschönen rahmen erworben, nur weil mir die Medien diesen Floh ins Ohr setzen, dass mich das Teil irgendwann trailtechnisch limitiert (ich weiß das es auf ruppigen Trails natürlich schwerer ist) will ich nicht die Freude an diesem Rahmen verlieren! Meint ihr auch, dass einem der Lenkwinkel und der Federweg auf technischen Trails so extrem behindern? 

Bitte keine Antworten wie
"Man kann alles mit einem Bike fahren, so lang ma gut genug ist, die Frage ist halt, obs dann noch spaß macht"
"Nimm halt des Standardenduro xy, des is nämlich goil!"
Und bitte keine Vids von Dirtern, es geht um Trails!

Danke an alle, die das aufmerksam durchlesen


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Dezember 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Meint ihr auch, dass einem der Lenkwinkel und der Federweg auf technischen Trails so extrem behindern?



Wenn das deine Frage war, dann _ja_.
Wobei extrem sehr relativ ist.

Wenn du »behindern« durch »herausfordert« ersetzt, dann kommt für dich vielleicht wieder Spass auf. 


ACHTUNG
Die größte Spaßbremse könnte dein »sehr großer Ehrgeiz« sein/werden, nicht das Material.
Und lass dir keinen Floh ins Ohr setzten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab eben erst nenn neuen, sauschönen rahmen erworben..



Dann setz dich drauf, nimm die nächste sacksteile grobe Treppe (sowas findet man neben/unter Bahn- und Autobahnbrücken zB, oder an alten Burgruinen) und fahr runter. 

Aber tu dir nicht weh.


----------



## Anselm_X (9. Dezember 2011)

So ganz verstehe ich Deine Frage/Dein Problem auch nicht.
Videos wie Du sie anfragst, gibt es im Netz unzählige.

Beispiel eines Klassikers:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv7TyakE8qw"]hardtail downhill in whistler      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ok, ist zwar in einem Park, aber man sieht schon, was man mit einem Haarteil so alles anstellen kann.

Grüße, Anselm


----------



## flyingscot (9. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, das Hardtail im Video ist aber nicht wirklich klassisch aufgebaut, sehr breiter Lenker, kurzer Vorbau, vermutlich auch flacherer Lenkwinkel als die besagten 71 Grad, tiefer Sattel.

Auf Youtube gibt es Videos von diversen XC-Worldcups. Gerade in den letzten Jahren ist der technische Anspruch in diesem Bereich sehr stark gestiegen. Es werden z.T. Meterdrops und längere Steinfelder gefahren.

Aber eins ist klar: durch die XC-Geometrie wird das alles spürbar langsamer gefahren, als bei Enduro- oder DH-Rennen. Das sieht man schon auf den Videos und hier werden häufig die Führenden gefilmt.


----------



## Pablo P. (9. Dezember 2011)

"Man kann alles mit einem Bike fahren, so lang ma gut genug ist, die Frage ist halt, obs dann noch spaß macht"


----------



## radjey (9. Dezember 2011)

breiter Lenker, kurzer Vobau und vermutlich auch flacherer Lenkwinkel
dafür "klassisch" aufgebaut, keine Federgabel und nur ne coasterbrake hinten




Fahrtechnik ist, was man selbst draus macht. Und dafür braucht man nicht immer die neuesten Endurosuperbikes.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (9. Dezember 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> breiter Lenker, kurzer Vobau und vermutlich auch flacherer Lenkwinkel
> dafür "klassisch" aufgebaut, keine Federgabel und nur ne coasterbrake hinten
> 
> Fahrtechnik ist, was man selbst draus macht. Und dafür braucht man nicht immer die neuesten Endurosuperbikes.



Und hier das Original  :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVWP6VaLtvw"]Evening Magazine - Klunking      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Mitglied (9. Dezember 2011)

Das da oben ist en DH-Hardtail von Chromag, ein Stylus oder Gipsy.
Aktuelle Geo wie flacher Lenkwinkel, tiefe Front und Tretlager. 
Das hat mit 'nem CC-Radl nix gemein.
Sowas würd' ich mir zulegen wenn Du technische Herausforderung haben möchtest und nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen willst.

Ein klassisches CC-Rad mit großem Diamantrahmen und steilem Lenkwinkel macht einfach deutlich weniger Spaß bei allem wo es nicht auf's Kilometerfressen ankommt.


----------



## Airhaenz (9. Dezember 2011)

War vor Jahren von meinem CC Rocky Hammer HT extrem entäuscht als ich mir mein erstes "Enduro" CycleCraft Floater CSP gekauft hatte.
Wollte das Rocky schon weggeben,weil der Fahrspaß bergab einfach so extrem geringer als beim Floater war und mein Rücken nach2h immer zu Schmerzen anfing.
Habs dann doch nicht gemacht und einfach nur einen 50mm Vorbau und einen 66 Riser statt 58 Flatbar montiert, und siehe da. Ich bin die gleichen technischen Stellen gefahren wie mit dem Floater,vielleicht etwas langsamer und hatte noch viele Jahre Spaß mit dem Teil. Federweg an der Front waren übrigens nur 63mm, das ist in extrem technischen Stellen sogar manchmal hilfreicher als mehr FW, weniger absacken, besseres Feedback, leichter umzusetzten.


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Dezember 2011)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> War vor Jahren von meinem CC Rocky Hammer HT extrem entäuscht als ich mir mein erstes "Enduro" CycleCraft Floater CSP gekauft hatte.
> Wollte das Rocky schon weggeben,weil der Fahrspaß bergab einfach so extrem geringer als beim Floater war und mein Rücken nach2h immer zu Schmerzen anfing.
> Habs dann doch nicht gemacht und einfach nur einen 50mm Vorbau und einen 66 Riser statt 58 Flatbar montiert, und siehe da. Ich bin die gleichen technischen Stellen gefahren wie mit dem Floater,vielleicht etwas langsamer und hatte noch viele Jahre Spaß mit dem Teil. Federweg an der Front waren übrigens nur 63mm, das ist in extrem technischen Stellen sogar manchmal hilfreicher als mehr FW, weniger absacken, besseres Feedback, leichter umzusetzten.



Ich sehe es auch so Man kann heute durch viele kleine Eingriffe schon einiges rausholen und mit meinen alten Bikes hatte ich auch immer Spaß im Wald Wenn du aber Spaß an technischen Strecken hast, macht es einfach mit einer wendigen Geometrie mehr Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß auch nicht ganz was du hören willst?!

Es wird dir hier keiner sagen das du mit nem CC-Bike auf nem schweren Trail genau so abgehen kannst wie mit nem Enduro. Das ist technisch einfach nicht möglich, es sei denn du bist der Fahrtechnikgott. Und selbst dann wärst du mit nem Fully schneller. 

Runter kommt man immer, ob man Spass dran hat ist wahrscheinlich Einstellungssache, aber du wirst niemals so schnell sein wie mit dem passenden Bike.

Mit nem Golf 1 GTI bist du auf dem Nürburgring auch nicht so schnell wie mit nem Porsche 911 Turbo, auch nicht wenn du den Golf noch so gerne fährst.


----------



## berkel (9. Dezember 2011)

Das man für technisch anspruchsvolles Gelände kein Superenduro braucht zeigt Krull in seinen Videos (ist zwar ein 29er, dafür aber mit Starrgabel):

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11782596"]http://vimeo.com/11782596[/ame]

Mich haben seine Videos inspiriert mir neben meinem AM und FR Bike auch noch so ein Rad zuzulegen.

Fahrtechnisch gefordert kann man mit jedem Bike sein, kommt nur auf die Schwierigkeit des Trails und das Tempo an. Wenn man mit gutem Fahrkönnen ein 180/200mm Gerät ans (persönliche) Limit bringen will, was meist mehr Spaß macht, wird es halt schnell kriminell. Deshalb fahre ich Touren normal nur noch mit einem 140mm Bike, allerdings mit flachem 66° Lenkwinkel. Damit kann man außer großen Drops/Sprüngen alles fahren, wird aber durch den geringeren Federweg auf vertretbares Tempo gebremst. Das Starrbike ist für mich eine neue Herausforderung (obwohl ich vor langer Zeit auf Starrbikes mit MTB angefangen habe).


----------



## flyingscot (9. Dezember 2011)

Gerade bis in den mittleren S2 Bereich, macht es mir auch sehr viel Spaß mit einem CC-Hardtail zu fahren. Und dort schnell zu sein, ist ganz schön anspruchsvoll. Werden die Trails aber schwieriger, so ist das mit einem CC-Hardtail nur noch sehr viel langsamer zu fahren, wie man auf dem letzten Video auch gut sehen kann. Das ist auch mal ganz nett, aber wie ich am Gardasee feststellen durfte, ein zeitlich sehr begrenztes Vergnügen. Da fahr ich lieber mein Enduro...


----------



## Sir Galahad (9. Dezember 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Wenn man mit gutem Fahrkönnen ein 180/200mm Gerät ans (persönliche) Limit bringen will, was meist mehr Spaß macht, wird es halt schnell kriminell.



Du meinst kriminell schnell


----------



## Anselm_X (9. Dezember 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Du meinst kriminell schnell


----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke so ein Bike macht einen halt vor allem langsamer. Ich selber fahre auch ein veraltetes Bike (recht steiler Lenkwinkel, hohes Tretlager, kurzes Oberrohr), doch wenigstens habe ich viel Federweg  Ich habe immer viel Spaß auf meinem Bike und da ich nicht vor habe mir ein neues zu kaufen, denke ich einfach nicht über die neuen (sicherlich sinnvollen) Trends nach, hehe.

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Ich finde die XC-Profis sind ganz schön schnell auf ihren straffen und wendigen Bikes, fahr mal mit denen über eine World Cup Strecke - heftig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (9. Dezember 2011)

Bei uns hier in Freiburg sind ja einige XC-Profiteams beheimatet, andere kommen zum gemeinsamen Trainieren her. Daher trifft man die öfter mal auf den Trails, auch auf den eher technischen. Natürlich nicht so wie oben in dem Video, das ist ja z.T. schon Trailtrial.

Und da sind die schnell, verdammt schnell sogar. OK, kein Wunder wenn man jeden Tag zig Stunden auf dem Rad sitzt. Aber mit den Bikes geht das. Ich kann das zwar gar nicht mit ansehen, wie die da in der bunten Wurstpelle und mit > 20 cm Sattelüberhöhung runterrauschen, aber egal ...


----------



## Sir Galahad (9. Dezember 2011)




----------



## jan84 (9. Dezember 2011)

Stell dich einfach bei hochklassigen CC-Rennen an die Strecke. Alternativ könntest Du mal nach Videos von dem CC Rennen in Mont Sainte Anne suchen.

grüße,
Jan

*edit* Siehe vorpost, zwei Dumme ein gedanke .


----------



## berkel (9. Dezember 2011)

Beim "Rockgarden" Video habe ich vorm Sturz noch gedacht "kontrolliert sieht das aber nicht aus". Da sieht man, dass mit einem XC Bike in ruppigen Passagen mit etwas Tempo keine Reserven für Fahrfehler mehr sind. Wobei mMn die ausgezogenen Sattelstützen das größte Problem sind, mit abgesenktem Sattel fährt man soo viel sicherer.

Es läuft halt auf dies hinaus: "Man kann alles mit einem Bike fahren, so lang man gut genug ist, die Frage ist halt, obs dann noch spaß macht"


----------



## thomas.h (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin heuer mit einem Arbeitskollegen eine klassische Radtour gefahren, ich mit Enduro und er mit altem Starrgabel-MTB - steil und vorne tief, dünne Reifen. Wir haben dann bei der 2. Abfahrt Räder getauscht und er (der 2x im Jahr am Rad sitzt) ist mir (ich habe heuer 40 "BBS" Tragetouren mit technischen Abfahrten gemacht) davongefahren - und saß wesentlich sicherer am Rad als ich.

Tut mir Leid, aber deine Theorie kann ich leider nicht unterstützen. Über Scheitern oder Bezwingen entscheiden Fahrkönnen des Fahrers genauso wie auch das Rad selbst. Der Federweg selbst ist dabei eher weniger das Problem als die Geometrie. Wer rennradmäßig schon 90% vorm Überschlag am Rad sitzt, braucht halt nur noch die fehlenden 10%, um übers Rad gespult zu werden...


----------



## berkel (9. Dezember 2011)

@thomas.h
Ich denke das lag auch an deinem Fahrstil, den du auf dein Bike angepasst hast, das sich stark unterscheidet (Geo Federung). Dein Kumpel konnte das größere Potential des Enduros nutzen, während du mit der besseren, aber nicht zum Bike passenden Fahrtechnik Probleme hattest.
Ich merke das auch da ich seit Jahren flache Lenkwinkel und abgesenkten Sattel gewohnt bin. Ich habe mich z.B. irgendwann gefragt, warum ich selbst relativ einfache Bergabstücke nicht mehr mit hohem Sattel fahren kann, ging doch früher auch. Bis ich (wieder) rausgefunden habe, dass man sofort hinter den Sattel gehen muss, auch wenn es gar nicht steil ist (ist trotzdem ätzend). Als ich mich nach langem wieder auf ein Rennrad gesetzt habe, bin ich in der ersten Kurve fast in den Graben gefahren, weil das Rad mit der nervösen Geo viel leichter und aggressiver einlenkt.

Ich könnte den Rockgarden aus dem Video wahrscheinlich auch nicht anständig ohne Übung mit einem XC-Racebike fahren.


----------



## CrossX (9. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich ist alles nur ne Frage der Fahrtechnik oder Erfahrung mit dem entsprechenden Bike. 

Bin letztes Jahr ne Tour mit mehreren HT-Fahrern mit Starrgabel gefahren. Alle technisch topfit, ich war mit nem Enduro unterwegs. 
Ein Fahrer mit nem alten Cannondale hat mir ganz schön böse gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt. Ist mir zwar nicht weggefahren, aber ich musste schon Gas geben. 
Einen anderen Fahrer mit ähnlich gutem Fahrstil hat es aber dann auch an ner Wurzel ausgehebelt und ihn hat es übel hingelegt. Und in solchen Situationen frag ich mich immer warum man sich sowas antut? Kann doch keinen Spass machen immer auf 110% zu fahren, nur um mit den anderen mithalten zu können. 
Zumal es ja keine Schande ist ein bisschen Reserven in Form von Federweg zu haben.


----------



## Sir Galahad (9. Dezember 2011)

Die CC-Rennen werden halt bergauf gewonnen. Darum sind die Bikes bekanntlich für optimales Hochfahren gebaut, runter geht es grade mal darum, zu überleben, Spaß ist da nicht eingeplant. Das sieht man gut an den Rennvideos, und die Stellen, wo da immerhin Worldcupfahrer mit dem CC-HT stürzen, fährt man mit wenig Technik mit jedem Enduro locker runter.

Allerdings: wenn man keine Rennen fährt oder mit Kumpels sich pushen lässt, dann hat man auch die Zeit, die Stütze am HT runterzumachen, wenn es technisch wird. Klar kann man dann nicht alles haben wollen, also nicht auch noch im Speed mit nem Enduro mithalten wollen. Wenn man also als Eigenbrötler die ganz besondere Herausforderung sucht, mit nem CC-HT möglichst viel Technisches zu fahren, dann geht das und macht demjenigen wohl auch Spaß. Es haben manche Leute auch am Schlammcatchen Spaß oder am Streichholzhausbauen. Jeder wie er will.

Der Threadersteller hat ja leider die einzige sinnvolle Antwort verboten, die man ihm dann doch geben muss: "Man kann alles mit einem Bike fahren, so lang ma gut genug ist, die Frage ist halt, obs dann noch Spaß macht". Und das muss er dann selbst beantworten.

Außerdem geht es ihm darum, seinen neuen Rahmen nicht weggeben zu müssen, aber auch da sehe ich ehrlicherweise keine Alternative als ihm zu sagen:

Ja, ich meine, dass einen der Lenkwinkel und der Federweg auf technischen Trails stark behindert. Und auch das ist bei den Stürzen auf den CC-Videos gut zu sehen. Daher macht das Vorhaben des TEs wohl nur nur dann Spaß, wenn er sich bewusst dafür entscheidet, mit dem suboptimalen Gerät technische Trails trotzdem hinzubekommen.


----------



## Braunbaer (10. Dezember 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Wenn man aber Videos sieht, auf denen entweder sehr technisch oder schnell gefahren wird, immer dasselbe: sehr geringer Lenkwinkel, wenigstens 160mm, ewig dicke Reifen, Fullys.
> [...]
> Meint ihr auch, dass einem der Lenkwinkel und der Federweg auf technischen Trails so extrem behindern?



Du hast es schon genau erkannt. Es ist nicht der Federweg, sondern die Geometrie, die den Einsatzbereich eines Bikes ausmachen. Je nach Anspruch wird man irgendwann in den Grenzbereich der Physik kommen. Lenk-/Sitzwinkel, Vorbaulänge, etc. sind bergauf wie bergab sehr ausschlaggebend was gerade noch so geht oder eben nicht mehr geht.

Natürlich ist Fahrtechnik *der* Faktor schlechthin. Ich fahre mittlerweile mit dem 28"er-Crossbike anspruchsvollere Strecken als am Anfang mit dem Mountainbike mit Treckerreifen. Aber danach kommt gleich die Geometrie  Hier gilt es, den richtigen Kompromiss zu finden.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (10. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal Danke für die vielen ernstgemeinten Antworten, dass bin ich schon gar nicht mehr gewohnt
Weil ichs öfters mal gelesen habe: Ich fahr eigentlich auf längeren Trails immer mit nem tiefen Sattel und einem 64 Lenker. Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, nen kürzeren Vorbau einzubauen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das bei einem so "direkten" Rad unbedingt Vorteilhaft ist. Immerhin wäre man aber in Steilstücken schon mal etwas weiter vom Abgrund weg. Bisher wurden die Reifen noch gar nicht angesprochen, ich fahr momentan 2.2 Mountain Kings. War auch lange auf fast profillosen NNs unterwegs und als ich mich an das rutschen übers VR gewöhnt hatte, wars nichtmal so schlimm. Zum Vergleich habe ich auch schonmal an nem ausgeliehenem Freerider 2.4 Minions drauf, vllcht war ich nur zu langsam, um ein entscheidendes Plus an Grip zu bemerken. Die Bremsen die ich an dem teil mal gefahren bin, waren übrigens gefühlt um einiges schlechter als meine alten Avid V-Brakes, aber eventuell waren auch einfach die Beläge runter.

Ich hab mal von nem Bekannten gehört, dass der von enduros im technischen Geläuf überhaupt nichts hält. Er meinte, dass wenn er an ner Stufe sowieso schon vor Steilheit fast überkippt, dann noch die 16cm Federweg nachgeben öfters auch mal deswegen gestürzt sei.

Naja, schön dass ihr alle so ehrlich zu mir wart, aber happy bin ich darüber natürlich nicht...
 Macht mir doch mal Vorschläge, was man alles für Parts tauschen könnte, die bei einem solchen Ht was auf Trails bringen.
 Ach ja, vllcht ist das Bike auch gar nicht so wie ihr euch das vorstellt. Es wird nämlich auf einem sehr schön gemachten CroMo-Rahmen aufgebaut, mit gewogenen 2,2 kg. Ich wollte was stabiles, den alten Alu hab ich nämlich schon zerstört
Also schön weiter Fahrtechnik mit dem Ht und dem BMX üben und dann irgendwann (hab wenig Geld) mal ein Enduro/Freerider zum Fuhrpark hinzufügen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (10. Dezember 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Ich hab mal von nem Bekannten gehört, dass der von enduros im technischen Geläuf überhaupt nichts hält. Er meinte, dass wenn er an ner Stufe sowieso schon vor Steilheit fast überkippt, dann noch die 16cm Federweg nachgeben öfters auch mal deswegen gestürzt sei.



Dann fährt er falsch. Eine 100er Gabel sackt ja da auch ein, also im Endeffekt kommt es da auf das Gleiche raus. Nur ist er beim Enduro durch den Lenkwinkel und kürzeren Vorbau mit dem Gewicht weiter hinten. Allerdings sollte man eine Steilstufe, die so grenzwertig ist, doch besser droppen, wenn es wegen des Geländes nur langsam geht im Wheeliedrop, wenn es schnell gefahren werden kann (was mit dem Endurofederweg öfter möglich sein sollte als mit nem CC-HT), dann halt als richtiger Drop.

Fazit: wenn man mit viel Fahrtechnik schon einiges aus dem CC-HT herausholen kann, kann man mit wenig auch ein Enduro mißbrauchen.

Im Übrigen kann man wenn man eher "Vertrider"-mäßig unterwegs ist - also sehr technisch und steil dafür eher langsam - die 160er Gabel auch mal hart aufpumpen, dann sackt sie kaum ein. Für normale Trails oder Bikepark dann wieder normal.

Schau dir mal das Video an und achte drauf, wie hart die Gabel eingestellt ist:


----------



## CrossX (10. Dezember 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Naja, schön dass ihr alle so ehrlich zu mir wart, aber happy bin ich darüber natürlich nicht...
> Macht mir doch mal Vorschläge, was man alles für Parts tauschen könnte, die bei einem solchen Ht was auf Trails bringen.
> Ach ja, vllcht ist das Bike auch gar nicht so wie ihr euch das vorstellt. Es wird nämlich auf einem sehr schön gemachten CroMo-Rahmen aufgebaut, mit gewogenen 2,2 kg. Ich wollte was stabiles, den alten Alu hab ich nämlich schon zerstört



Also wenn du was tauschen willst, würd ich bei nem kürzeren Vorbau anfangen. Wenn es denn optisch zum Gesamtkonzept des Bikes passt. Dann vielleicht nen etwas breiteren Lenker und gute Reifen. Das kostet alles nicht die Welt und bringt schon einiges. 

Und ansonsten wirst du mit dem HT wahrscheinlich glücklicher werden als mit nem supersoften Enduro. Nur weil die Medien gerade propagieren, dass man möglichst viel Federweg auf noch so unbedeutenden Trails brauchst, musst du diesem Trend ja nicht hinterher rennen.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (10. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man die Gabel so vollknallt, wieso fährt man dann mit so viel FW? Also dann bloß für die Perfomance bei Monsterdrops und Park; und auf Trails hat man dann ne Pseudo 120er Gabel?


----------



## Sir Galahad (10. Dezember 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Wenn man die Gabel so vollknallt, wieso fährt man dann mit so viel FW? Also dann bloß für die Perfomance bei Monsterdrops und Park; und auf Trails hat man dann ne Pseudo 120er Gabel?



Hab ich doch schon geschrieben. Stichwort Anpassung auf die Strecke. Luftgabel ist verstellbar. Wenn man quasi Trial fährt, wie in dem Video, oder Vertriding, dann hart gegen Einsacken, auf normalen, verblockten (Wurzeln, größere Steine) Trails dann natürlich so, dass der Federweg voll genutzt wird. Oder halt Kompromiss, wenn die Strecke beides hat. Es ist nie so einfach, dass ein hochwertiges Enduro, Freeride oder DH-Bike mit einer Einstellung überall gleich gut läuft, wie soll das auch gehen??? Diese Verstellmöglichkeit hast du natürlich weit weniger, wenn du weniger Federweg hast. Aber an anderer Stelle kannst du schon durch Verstellungen was gewinnen.



CrossX schrieb:


> Also wenn du was tauschen willst, würd ich bei nem kürzeren Vorbau anfangen. Wenn es denn optisch zum Gesamtkonzept des Bikes passt. Dann vielleicht nen etwas breiteren Lenker und gute Reifen. Das kostet alles nicht die Welt und bringt schon einiges.



 Wenn es optisch passt 

Vielleicht sollte es erstmal geometrietechnisch passen, denn die Uphillfähigkeit leidet unter einem kürzeren Vorbau schon deutlich.

Mein Vorschlag: verstellbarer Vorbau von Syntace (VRO-System). Für Touren mit viel Uphill nach vorne klappen = lang und flach. Wenn es richtig technisch wird, nach hinten: kurz und hoch. Ob es optisch passt, musst du selbst entscheiden.

Hätte da übrigens das Highend-Modell mit Karbonlenker (alles top) noch im Keller rumliegen, bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## CrossX (10. Dezember 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Wenn es optisch passt
> 
> Vielleicht sollte es erstmal geometrietechnisch passen, denn die Uphillfähigkeit leidet unter einem kürzeren Vorbau schon deutlich.
> 
> ...



An ne angepasste Geometrie kann man sich auch gewöhnen. Ich hab ja nicht geschrieben das er nen 120er Vorbau gegen nen 40er tauschen soll. Natürlich muss das schon mit Bedacht angepasst werden. 

Nur passt ein ultrakurzer Vorbau optisch halt nicht an einen klassischen Rahmen, selbst wenn der Fahrer mit der Geometrie noch zurecht kommt.


----------



## Sir Galahad (10. Dezember 2011)

Langsam wird's albern. Warum sollte man sich an eine unsinnige Geo gewöhnen können?  OK, man kann auch auf allen Vieren laufen und sich dran gewöhnen. Wenn er den klassischen Rahmen nichtklassisch einsetzen will, dann wird er wohl recht nichtklassische Anbauteile verwenden müssen, dann wird auch die Optik nichtklassisch, sondern bestenfalls originell sein.


----------



## zingel (10. Dezember 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8064712"]2002 Fisher Supercal29 on Vimeo[/ame]​


----------



## CrossX (10. Dezember 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Langsam wird's albern. Warum sollte man sich an eine unsinnige Geo gewöhnen können?  OK, man kann auch auf allen Vieren laufen und sich dran gewöhnen. Wenn er den klassischen Rahmen nichtklassisch einsetzen will, dann wird er wohl recht nichtklassische Anbauteile verwenden müssen, dann wird auch die Optik nichtklassisch, sondern bestenfalls originell sein.



Wir können uns hier jetzt totdiskutieren ob klassisch oder nichtklassisch, sinnvoll oder nichtsinnvoll oder sonstwas. 
Er hat gefragt was er verändern kann und wo man (wahrscheinlich) den besten Nutzen von hat. 
Und da finde ich, genau so wie du ja wohl auch, ne Veränderung von Lenker/Vorbaukombination am sinnvollsten. Ob es nachher von der Geo noch passt und ihm optisch gefällt kann eh nur er bewerten.


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Dezember 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Wenn man die Gabel so vollknallt, wieso fährt man dann mit so viel FW? Also dann bloß für die Perfomance bei Monsterdrops und Park; und auf Trails hat man dann ne Pseudo 120er Gabel?



Der Hauptvorteil einer Enduro-Gabel (>35mm Standrohre, 20mm Steckachse) ist für mich die Steifigkeit und folglich das präszisere Lenkverhalten, besonders im sehr technischen Gelände.
Der Federweg ist nicht der Hauptgrund mir so eine Gabel ins HT zu bauen.
Der Rahmen muss das aber zulassen (max. Einbaulänge der Gabel) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (10. Dezember 2011)

Ne moderne CC-Gabel mit ner 15er Steckachse ist kaum weniger steif. Und viel leichter. Ich glaube, der TE bräuchte ein schönes Enduro-HT, Stahl mit flachem Lenkwinkel und Geo für ne 140er Gabel. 

Sowas hier:


----------



## berkel (10. Dezember 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Ich hab mal von nem Bekannten gehört, dass der von enduros im technischen Geläuf überhaupt nichts hält. Er meinte, dass wenn er an ner Stufe sowieso schon vor Steilheit fast überkippt, dann noch die 16cm Federweg nachgeben öfters auch mal deswegen gestürzt sei.


Das ist auch wieder eine Frage der an das Bike angepassten Fahrtechnik. KäptnFR fährt z.B. eine 200mm Gabel in seinem Bike, mit dem er nur technische Sachen fährt, dazu ist die Gabel noch sehr weich eingestellt: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM0voE3Flhw"]Scott Ransom 2008      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ein Grund von sehr flachen Lenkwinkeln bei Bikes mit viel Federweg ist die Kompensation der Geometrieveränderung beim Einfedern der Gabel. Beim Runterrollen von einer Stufe muss man halt auch Druck vom Lenker nehmen damit die Gabel nicht so stark eintaucht. Grundsätzlich bringt mehr Federweg Vorteile sobald etwas Geschwindigkeit im Spiel ist (ab > Schrittgeschwindigkeit) und wenn das Gelände nicht zu flach ist.


----------



## Sir Galahad (10. Dezember 2011)

Da sieht man mal wieder, wieviele verschiedene Lösungen es für das (vermeintlich) gleiche Problem gibt 

Akrigg fährt Enduro mit sehr harter Endurogabel, KäptnFR fährt Enduro mit weicher 200 mm Gabel. Liegt sicher auch daran, dass Akrigg für seine Trial-Einlagen mit ner weichen 200er Gabel nicht gut bedient wäre, auch ist die Kombi Enduro mit 200er Gabel schon recht exotisch. Aber warum nicht ...


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (10. Dezember 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Ne moderne CC-Gabel mit ner 15er Steckachse ist kaum weniger steif. Und viel leichter. Ich glaube, der TE bräuchte ein schönes Enduro-HT, Stahl mit flachem Lenkwinkel und Geo für ne 140er Gabel.
> 
> Sowas hier:



Naja, bis auf die 140 Gabel und den daraus resultierenden Lenkwinkel ist das so in etwa mein zukünftiges Rad. Aber ich will meinen Rahmen halt nicht kaputtmachen mit ner zu langen Gabel. Der is nämlich, glaub ich zumindest, nur max. auf 100 ausgelegt. Vielleicht frag ich meinen Händler aber auch einfach nochmal...


----------



## Machiavelli (10. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du Touren fahren, bergab Spaß haben und noch ein wenig rumspielen möchtest, ist ein Enduro/FR-HT das sinnvollste.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir ernsthaft überlegen, dein jetziges Bike zu verkaufen und lieber noch ein wenig zu sparen, damit Du im Frühjahr was vernünftiges hast.

Alternativ könntest Du Dir natürlich auch ein günstiges Einsteiger-FR-HT holen. Das hier z.B. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58199 kostest mit knapp 800 Euro nicht die Welt. Der Rahmen ist eine vernünftige Basis. Die Anbauteile könntest Du im Laufe der Zeit gegen was leichteres tauschen.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (10. Dezember 2011)

Ohne sowas schon mal gefahren zu sein, ich glaube das gefällt mir nicht. Sieht mir nach nem miesen Kompromiss zwischen "man kann noch sehr aktiv fahren und hoch bunnyhoppen" und "Downhillig sicher bergab". Wenn schon ein komplett neues Rad, dann eines, das meinen bescheidenen Fuhrpark sinnvoll ergänzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelli (10. Dezember 2011)

Scheinbar hast Du Dich ja schon auf deinen Rahmen eingeschossen. Ich höre da zumindest eine Tendez zur Beratungsresistenz heraus 

Wenn Du XC fahren willst - und damit meine ich eher leichte Trails und kleine Hasenhüpfer - dann ist ein XC Rahmen sicher eine gute Wahl. Wenn Du dich auch mal in technischerem Gelände rumtreiben, hohe Bunny Hops oder auch mal an ordentliches Hinterradversetzen ranwagen willst, wirst Du damit aber nicht glücklich werden.

Klar kann man mit einem XC-Rad auch mal auf richtigen Trails fahren, aber - und das ist ein großes aber - Du wirst viele Sachen nie fahren können. Durch den steilen Lenkwinkel und den fehlenden Federweg vorne wirst Du bei Absätzen schon sehr früh aufgeben und sobald es steiler und blockiger wird komplett absteigen müssen. 

Ein anderer Punkt sind die vergleichsweise langen Kettenstreben und das hohe Sattelrohr. Gerade bei Bunny Hops ist da schon sehr früh Schluß. Hinzu kommt, dass man solche Bikes nur mit viel Kraft und eher schlecht als recht in den Manual bekommt und die Wendigkeit bei weitem nicht so gegeben ist.

Mit einem vernünftig aufgebauten FR-HT (flacher Lenkwinkel, Gabel um 150mm, nicht zu langes Oberrohr, kurze Kettenstreben, Vario-Stütze) kann man problemlos längere Touren fahren, hat aber bergab, beim rumspielen usw. 1000x mehr Spaß.

Glaub mir, ich weiß wovon ich rede :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DReQQQctX-U&feature=player_embedded"]Isardandeln.mp4      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab ja mittlerweile schon kapiert dass ich mit nem XC Rad Nachteile hab, aber Wendigkeit gehört bestimmt nicht dazu. Zu was wenn nicht zum agilen Fahrverhalten ist denn sonst der steile Lenkwinkel gut? Also in den Manual hab ich mein altes Rad schon gebracht und der Rahmen ist auch nicht so groß, dass man keine Bhops mehr damit machen könnte. Hab zwar mit dem alten Rad nie gscheite Hops gekonnt, aber ich denke mal nach dem ganzen BMxen das Jahr sollte das auch kein Problem mehr sein.

Mir ist absolut klar, das die fehlende Federung in Sachen Geschwindigkeit limitiert.
Wenn man jetzt aber angenommen einen Trialartigen Fahrstil hätte und genügend Bewegungsfreiraum auf dem Bike, müsste sich da nicht auch einiges abwärts im technischen Bereich bewältigen können lassen?
Bitte denkt nicht ich wär Beratungsresistent, ich diskutiere nur gerne über solche Themen, eben weil ich sie nicht schon 200mal gelesen hab.


----------



## Machiavelli (10. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt immer einen Unterschied zwischen wendig und nervös. Steile Lenkwinkel in Verbindung mit längeren Vorbauten, kurzen Lenkern und kurzen Gabeln wie bei XC-Bikes nun mal üblich fahren sich bergab auf richtigen Trails einfach nur grausam. Vom langen Sitzrohr und den langen Kettenstreben will ich garnicht anfangen.

Zu triallastigem Fahrstil bergab:

Siehe Video. Mit nem XC-Bike könnte ich nicht so fahren. Selbst mit den eher einfachen Geschichten wie Hinterradversetzen wirst du Problem bekommen, da du dank kurzer Gabel und steilem Lenkwinkel einfach früher vorne über kippst. 

Von Haltbarkeit will ich da ja garnicht erst anfangen. Klar kann man an einen XC-Rahmen auch haltbare Komponenten dranschrauben. Die Geometrie bleibt trotzdem absolut untauglich zum rumspielen. Für einen trialartigen Fahrstil brauch man nunmal ein trialtaugliche Geometrie.

Frage mich wirklich, warum Du dich so auf deinen Rahmen versteifst. Mit 2,2 Kilo ist das Ding für einen XC-Rahmen sackschwer. In der selben Gewichsklasse gibt es jede Menge vernünftige FR-HT-Rahmen mit denen man von Tour, über technische Trails bis hin zu ein wenigen rumgetriale alles abdecken kann.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (10. Dezember 2011)

Ach keine Ahnung, ich hab ihn halt grade erst neu und fand ihn so schön...
Hab ihn aber noch nie gefahren.


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Dezember 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt aber angenommen einen Trialartigen Fahrstil hätte und genügend Bewegungsfreiraum auf dem Bike, müsste sich da nicht auch einiges abwärts im technischen Bereich bewältigen können lassen?



Richtig, aber halt abhängig von deiner Fahrtechnik und deinem Können.
Ich zitiere dich mal selbst:
_"Man kann alles mit einem Bike fahren, so lang ma gut genug ist, die Frage ist halt, obs dann noch spaß macht"_
Mehr gibt es eigentlich nicht zusagen.

Den Ausführungen von Machiavelli kann ich mich größtenteils anschliessen, besonders dem letzten Absatz (Post #45).


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (10. Dezember 2011)

Jup, der Trail entspricht so in etwa zu dem, was ich in meinem Tourenbereich noch nicht gemeistert hab. Wenn man noch bedenkt das in Videos alle sehr viel flacher aussieht...
Nichtsdestotrotz, Teile solcher trails hab ich schon gefahren, aber wenn die Treppen so lang werden, dann wurde es halt saubockig und ich hab mich meist nicht mehr getraut weiterzufahren.

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass das Hauptproblem der Lenkwinkel ist?
Meint ihr, es würde den rahmen beim Steuerrohr zerreißen, wenn man dem mit einer längeren Gabel entgegenkommt? Kann man wahrscheinlich nicht pauschal sagen, oder?

Nochmal zu dem Einschießen auf den Rahmen: Könnt ihr das nicht verstehen: Man hat ein, in seinen Augen tolles neues Teil, freut sich. dann kommen erste Zweifel auf und schließlich wirds so schlimm, dass man in so ein Forum schreibt. Und eigentlich hätte man es dann natürlich lieber, wenn einem die Zweifel genommen werden würden, statt bestätigt. Aber wenns echt die Wahrheit ist kann ich das auch nicht ignorieren.


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Dezember 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> ...
> Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass das Hauptproblem der Lenkwinkel ist?
> Meint ihr, es würde den rahmen beim Steuerrohr zerreißen, wenn man dem mit einer längeren Gabel entgegenkommt? Kann man wahrscheinlich nicht pauschal sagen, oder?



Sag doch mal konkret um welchen Rahmen es sich handelt, dann fällt auch die Einschätzung einfacher.
Und ja, der Lenkwinkel ist ein wichtiges Kriterium.
Letztlich entscheidet jedoch ein stimmiges Gesamtkonzept.

Der Trail im Video ist schön und auch sehr sauber gefahren , allerdings bin ich der Meinung,
dass man dort auch mit einem XC-HT nicht zurückschrecken muss.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst an so einem Rahmen nichts an der Geo ändern ohne dass es völliger Mist wird, bei ner langen Gabel kommt das Tretlager hoch, der Sitzwinkel wird zu flach und der Reach zu kurz. 
Mit einem CC Haarteil kann man schon einiges fahren, auch Treppen. 

Ich hatte an meinem geklauten Canyon GC einen 710mm Riser Lenker und einen 60er Vorbau, zusammen mit der guten Dämpfung der Manitou R7 ging da schon einiges - aber richtig grobe steile Treppen - NO WAY....sooo lange Arme kann man garnicht haben.


----------



## tmf_superhero (10. Dezember 2011)

@cxfahrer:

Inwiefern verändert sich denn die Dynamik, wenn man einen größeren Lenker hat ?

Wird das Kurven einfacher, weil man mehr Lenkreserven hat ?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Dezember 2011)

Verstehe grad nicht genau was du meinst.

Je breiter der Lenker, desto größer der Hebel um das Vorderrad in der Spur zu halten. Grad bei steilem Lenkwinkel in holprigem/steilen Gelände hat man ja das Problem, dass sich das Vorderrad immer wo "einhakt" und sich querstellen will, da kann man mit nem breiten Lenker /kurzen Vorbau gegenhalten.

Bergauf usw. wird es halt normal etwas doof, aber es war eh ein Singlespeeder, da brauchte ich den breiten Lenker für den Wiegetritt bergauf. 
Für zackige Spurwechsel im CC-Rennen ist der extra Hebel des Lenkers ja auch etwas sinnlos...

Wobei 710 ja nun nicht breit ist wenn man technische Sachen fährt, ich würde da 800 als breit ansehen. Normal 740-760.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (10. Dezember 2011)

@cxfahrer

Damit wurde meine Frage ausführlich beantwortet^^
Das was ich wissen wollte, war ob sich ein breiterer lenker bei steileren Abschnitten / schwierigen Passagen positiv bemerkbar macht. Das man besser / schneller "lenken" kann, wenn es holprig, verblockt wird.

Die Frage war doof formuliert. Aber hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Sir Galahad (10. Dezember 2011)

Mit 710 mm breitem Lenker kann man auch super Uphill fahren, selbst im CC-Lager gehen manche in die Richtung. Darüber ist Geschmackssache, man kann damit auch schnell zum Treehugger werden.

Was  an den Isardingern technisch sein soll, muss man glaub ich, nicht verstehen.

Richtig ist aber, was Psycho_Sponsori zum Enduro-HT meint, nämlich dass so ein Ding nur ein fauler Kompromiss ist, da mehr als 100 mm vorne mit nem steifen Heck nur was ist, was nicht umsonst nur in England gebaut und verkauft wird, weil die dazu nen Spleen haben wie für Eingelenker. Das ganze Jahr Regen auf die Birne und auf die Trails macht affin für simple, pflegeleichte Konstruktionen - und das mag bei 1gelenkern noch gehen, die Freeride-HTs sind schon sehr grenzwertig. Ich würde fast sagen, bei mehr als 100 mm vorne muss es ein Fully sein.

Aaaber im Vergleich zu nem CC-HT geht mit nem Enduro-HT schon viel mehr. Der User Radde fährt damit harte DH-Strecken, man suche mal seine Videos - krasser Shit, der auf nem CC-HT mit Tod für Bike und Fahrer enden würde.

Wenn es also das klassische Stahl-HT sein *muss*, und das auch für technische Trails, dann passt so ein Bike.

Ansonsten bau dir ein tolles klassisches CC-Stahl-HT für's Grundlagenausdauer-Training auf und kauf dir später ein Standard-Enduro für Trails und gut ist.

Edith: Achso, zu der Idee mit ner längeren Gabel in Deinem jetzigen Rahmen. Würde ich nicht machen, wenn der Rahmen dazu nicht ausgelegt ist, dann bekommst Du z.B. auch ein viel zu hohes Tretlager. Auch die anderen Geo-Punkte, da schon angesprochen wurden (Oberrohr, Hinterbaulänge) kommen dazu ...


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (11. Dezember 2011)

Auch wenn sich das jetzt ziemlich blöd anhört: Ich weiß selbst nicht so ganz genau was für ein Rahmen das ist. Ich weiß bloß, das er irgendwann in den 90ern von Bernd Herkelmann gemufft und gelötet wurde, er aus einem 4434(?) CroMo Mannesmann (oder so ähnlich) Rohrsatz ist, und eher eine klassische Geometrie Besitzt. Tendenziell ist aber das Oberrohr ein weing kürzer und niedriger, als wie bei dem Cube Ltd 2012, mit dem ich ihn mal verglichen hab.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (11. Dezember 2011)

Oh, sehe gerade dass ich nicht in die aktualisierte Seite gepostet habe, sorry.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (11. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ich denk mal dass ich einfach trotzdem weiter Trails fahren werde und versuche, meine Grenzen noch weiter zu verschieben. Vielleicht hol ich mir sogar mal Protektoren, aber wirklich nur ganz vielleicht. Auf Flow Trails machen direkte Räder mir sowieso mehr Spaß, also werde ich wohl nicht versauern...
Und wenn endlich mal ein bisschen Geld verdient wird, dann hol ich mir was zum bergab richtig draufhalten. Des Giant Reign X1 (?) z.B. hab ich schonmal im Park bewegt, des war ziemlich gut, also vom Fahren her, über den Rest weiß ich nix.


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Dezember 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> ... mit nem steifen Heck nur was ist, was nicht umsonst nur in England gebaut und verkauft wird, weil die dazu nen Spleen haben wie für Eingelenker. Das ganze Jahr Regen auf die Birne und auf die Trails macht affin für simple, pflegeleichte Konstruktionen - und das mag bei 1gelenkern noch gehen, die Freeride-HTs sind schon sehr grenzwertig ...





Ja - so ein Enduro-/FR-Hardtail ist nur was für echte Männer. 




Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Naja, ich denk mal dass ich einfach trotzdem weiter Trails fahren werde und versuche, meine Grenzen noch weiter zu verschieben. Vielleicht hol ich mir sogar mal Protektoren, aber wirklich nur ganz vielleicht. Auf Flow Trails machen direkte Räder mir sowieso mehr Spaß, also werde ich wohl nicht versauern...
> Und wenn endlich mal ein bisschen Geld verdient wird, dann hol ich mir was zum bergab richtig draufhalten. Des Giant Reign X1 (?) z.B. hab ich schonmal im Park bewegt, des war ziemlich gut, also vom Fahren her, über den Rest weiß ich nix.





Richtige Einstellung.
Mehr fahren als reden und diskutieren und seine eigenen _Erfahrungen_ sammeln.

So, wir trinken jetzt noch Kaffee und dann geht's raus.
Sonnenschein und -5°, mein Enduro-HT scharrt schon mit den _Hufen_ ...


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Dezember 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> .. Ich weiß bloß, das er irgendwann in den *90ern von Bernd Herkelmann gemufft und gelötet wurde, er aus einem 4434(?) CroMo Mannesmann *(oder so ähnlich) Rohrsatz ist, und eher eine klassische Geometrie Besitzt. Tendenziell ist aber das Oberrohr ein weing kürzer und niedriger, als wie bei dem Cube Ltd 2012, mit dem ich ihn mal verglichen hab.



In den 90ern war es üblich, die Geo für maximal (!!) 60mm Federweg auszulegen und das Oberrohr so kurz zu machen, dass ein 150er Vorbau mit 550mm Lenkerbreite verwendet werden musste. 

Ich hab auch noch so ein Bike (aber das ist wenigstens geschweisst von Joe S. und nicht bloss gemufft - die Muffen lösen sich bei Hardcore Einsätzen ganz schnell auf!). 
Ich hatte da 1995 dann versucht, eine Manitou EFC mit sagenhaften 10cm FW einzubauen, das war dann komplett unfahrbar. Auf 6cm getravelt war es immer noch Mist. 
Wenn es dann noch U-Brake und entsprechend lange Kettenstreben hat, ist es nur als Cruiser zu gebrauchen!

Bau dir damit ein Retrobike und hol dir zum Fahren was anderes.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (11. Dezember 2011)

Nee, so ein Teil wie du des beschreibst, möcht ich auch net fahren. Des Oberrohr ist nur minimal kürzer und die Kettenstreben auch normal lang. Mir wurde gesagt, dass meine 80mm Reba perfekt dafür passt. Meine V-Brakes gehn auch drauf, die brauchen zwar richtig Handkraft, ich bin aber komischerweise auch noch nie Scheibenbremsen gefahren die besser waren (Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das V-Brakes allgemein besser wären, nur im Vergleich zu dem Scheiß den ich an Leihbikes bis jetzt gefahren bin)
Häh, wieso sollen sich denn die Muffen im Einsatz lösen? Stabiler als mein alter Alu sollte der doch auf jeden Fall sein?!


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. Dezember 2011)

> Richtig ist aber, was Psycho_Sponsori zum Enduro-HT meint, nämlich dass so ein Ding nur ein fauler Kompromiss ist, da mehr als 100 mm vorne mit nem steifen Heck nur was ist, was nicht umsonst nur in England gebaut und verkauft wird, weil die dazu nen Spleen haben wie für Eingelenker. Das ganze Jahr Regen auf die Birne und auf die Trails macht affin für simple, pflegeleichte Konstruktionen - und das mag bei 1gelenkern noch gehen, die Freeride-HTs sind schon sehr grenzwertig. Ich würde fast sagen, bei mehr als 100 mm vorne muss es ein Fully sein.


Na klar, wenn ich meinen faulen Hintern nicht bewegen möchte und wie ein Kartoffelsack auf dem bike klebe, dazu verleitet ein Fully.
In allen Video´s ist der aktive Biker gefragt. Schwerpunkt vorn, gebeugte , federnde Arme, locker in den Knien.
Dabei kann die Geometrie unterstützen. Der breite Lenker, kurzer Vorbau.  Ein kompakter Hardtail-Rahmen ist zudem wendiger, direkter als ein Fully. Aber keine Hängematte, die mich durch die Abfahrten schaukelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Dezember 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Richtig ist aber, was Psycho_Sponsori zum Enduro-HT meint, nämlich dass so ein Ding nur ein fauler Kompromiss ist, da mehr als 100 mm vorne mit nem steifen Heck nur was ist, was nicht umsonst nur in England gebaut und verkauft wird, weil die dazu nen Spleen haben wie für Eingelenker. Das ganze Jahr Regen auf die Birne und auf die Trails macht affin für simple, pflegeleichte Konstruktionen - und das mag bei 1gelenkern noch gehen, die Freeride-HTs sind schon sehr grenzwertig. Ich würde fast sagen, bei mehr als 100 mm vorne muss es ein Fully sein.



Fauler Kompromiss? Ganz gewiss nicht! Als Ausgleich zum 200mm-Bike aboslut unersetzbar! Schärft die Fahrtechnik und gibt dicke Oberschenkel!  Dem komfortverwöhnten Durchschnittsdeutschen ist das natürlich zu anstrengend.
Zum Glück leben wir in einem freien Land und jeder kann selbst entscheiden, was für ihn sein *muss* und was nicht.

Habe kürzlich erst ein 140mm Fully durch ein eben solches Hardtail ersetzt. Und das war (für mich) genau der richtige Schritt!


----------



## a.nienie (22. Dezember 2011)

frag mal bei den cx fahrern nach, wo die mit ihren genoppten dackelschneidern runterfahren. 
es geht einiges, auch ohne federgabel. das wird schon.


----------



## win311 (22. Dezember 2011)

Das hat mit "Regen auf die Birne" wenig zu tun! In England heisst es "to ride a bicycle" und nicht radfahren. Aber ich gebe auch Recht, wenn man wie ein Sack Muscheln auf dem Rad hockt ist ein Vollgefedertes Rad besser, da macht man seltener einen Bautz 

Sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Jeder der mein Hornet gefahren hat sagte mir, dass sich das Konzept krank anhört aber sahnemässig fahren lässt. Die Bike-Bravos haben da wohl ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Zurück zum Thema, mit der richtige Geometrie ist einfach mehr möglich, das gilt bergab genauso wie bergauf . Es ist schwer den richtigen Kompromiss zu finden. Ich sag mir immer, fahren bis es nicht mehr geht und dann umsteigen auf was geeignetes.

Gruss /// Ole

P.S. Wer radfahren kann ist bergab mit dem Vollgefederten Rad schneller unterwegs als mit dem Hardtail, nicht das hier der Anschein erweckt wird, ich vertrete die Meinung, das Hardtail ist das bessere Bergab-Rad.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. Dezember 2011)

Geschwindigkeit ist relativ.
Auch sie ist immer ein Kompromiss. 
Einfach haben es die Leute, die sich auf eine Sparte festlegen. Sobald ich aber lange Strecken fahren möchte und tricky trails, wird es schon schwierig. 


> Habe kürzlich erst ein 140mm Fully durch ein eben solches Hardtail ersetzt. Und das war (für mich) genau der richtige Schritt!


Und das habe ich umgangen, indem ich mir jetzt ein 140er Hardtail aufbaue. Schön das es in England Leute gibt, die so etwas zu einem akzeptablen Preis anbieten. Und die ersten "Trockenvergleiche" zu meinem 100mm Tourenfully und dem 80mm Hardtail lassen Hoffnung auf einen super Allrounder aufkommen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Dezember 2011)

ich habe auch noch so ein 90er Stahl-Race-Bike (Nöll M5) das damals eigentlich mal für sagenhafte 45-60mm FW ausgelegt war und ich auch entsprechend mit schmalem Lenker und 140mm Vorbau bestückt hatte. Nach einigen Jahren mit 80mm FW bin ich nun bei 100mm mit einem 70cm Lenker und 90mm Vorbau gelandet. Klar fährt sich die Kiste damit träger und an manchen Stellen die ich mit dem AM-HT oder dem Fully ohne viel nachzudenken fahre, mache ich mit dem Teil dann lieber langsam. Dafür ist die Sitzposition heute angenehmer als früher.
Aber für wirklich technisches wollte ich das Bike nicht nehmen. Derzeit denke ich dafür eher über eine Starrgabel nach 

Für Technisches ist ein aktuelles AM/FR HT deutlich besser und macht auch mehr Spaß. Wer so ein Schwachsinn von wegen 150/160mm Gabeln machen im HT keinen Sinn von sich gibt, hat schlicht keine Ahnung und sollte einfach die Klappe halten !
Neben ein paar schönen aber meist ebenfalls speziellen Autos/Motorräder, eins der wenigen guten Dinge die aus England kommen. 
Die Dinger machen eine Menge Spaß, nur Rundenrekorde sind damit eben kein wirkliches Thema. Einfach mal ausprobieren und sich begeistern lassen selbst überzeugte Fully-Federwegsfetischisten sind immer wieder erstaunt was damit geht. 

Die Henkelmann Rahmen kenne ich von früher. So einen würde ich auch klassisch als CC aufbauen, die Reba rein (eventuell mal auf 100mm umbauen und probieren), rel. leichte LRS dazu und sich über den Speed und die Trails freuen die damit gehen. Bei Vorbaulänge & Lenkerbreite würde ich zu Gunsten besserer Kontrolle aber eher auf die aktuellen Maße (75-100m & 66-70cm) gehen. Ein 54cm Lenker mit 150mm Vorbau schränkt im technischen Trail doch sehr ein und die Sitzposition ist übel. Später als Ergänzung dann ein Bike mit mehr FW dazu. Ob HT oder Fully ist Geschmackssache, am besten ist natürlich beides


----------



## radjey (22. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> (...) Wer so ein Schwachsinn von wegen 150/160mm Gabeln machen im HT keinen Sinn von sich gibt, hat schlicht keine Ahnung und sollte einfach die Klappe halten ! (...)


Für mich ergeben 150mm+ in einem Hardtail momentan einfach keinen Sinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. Dezember 2011)

BeFe mit totem? *duck*


----------



## radjey (22. Dezember 2011)

nee, eher eine auf 120mm getravelte sektor
oder erstmal ne schöne salsa croMoto für den winter
bin da noch in der testphase 

mir war die dynamische geometrieveränderung mit 170mm im HT einfach zu unharmonisch
also lieber sahnige ~120mm mit hoher endprogression
qualität statt quantität quasi...


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. Dezember 2011)

Wird ja auch keiner gezwungen, darin einen Sinn zu sehen. Und ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, mir einen 140mm Fully Hinterbau zuzulegen, nur damit der mir höhere Geschwindigkeiten über Wurzeln und Geröll zuläßt. 
Hallo Bjoern U,
mein Germans Hardtail fühlt sich sowohl mit 80mm wie auch 100mm  Gabel sauwohl, 120mm Vorbau, aber trotz 20Zoll Rahmengröße quicklebendig.Ich habe mit ihm auf dem Alpencross manchen Fully-Fahrer auf Abfahrten "alt" aussehen lassen. 
Nur an Steistufen, Treppen, Absätzen, in  winkligen Kurven begrenzt mit der Federweg vorne. Ich muss zu weit hinter den Sattel, dadurch lange Arme und wenig Kontrolle. Komischerweise habe ich mich mit ihm noch nie hingelegt, mit meinem 100mm Fully sehr wohl, einfach wei es aktiv gefahren werden muss, aber zum Faulenzen einlädt! 
Bin echt gespannt, wie es bei meinem "All-mountain-hardtail" wird. Ich hoffe, das  die Spritzigkeit eines Hardtails erhalten bleibt, aber mir eine bessere  Beherrschbarkeit über den großen Federweg an der Front in steilen Stücken bietet. Dazu ein kurzer Vorbau  für den Druck auf`s Vorderrad und einen breiten Lenker für ein spielerisches Kurvenverhalten. 
Das alles läßt sich auch hier in den Videos nachvollziehen, da braucht man kein Orakel!


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. Dezember 2011)

> mir war die dynamische geometrieveränderung mit 170mm im HT einfach zu unharmonisch


Ja klar, man kann auch übertreiben..


----------



## berkel (22. Dezember 2011)

To.S. schrieb:


> Und ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, mir einen 140mm Fully Hinterbau zuzulegen, nur damit der mir höhere Geschwindigkeiten über Wurzeln und Geröll zuläßt.


Wenn du langsam fahren willst, wozu dann vorne eine Federung? Die HR Federung bringt nicht unbedingt mehr Geschwindigkeit, als mehr Ruhe ins Fahrwerk und bergauf mehr Traktion bzw. besseres Überrollen von Hindernissen.



To.S. schrieb:


> Dazu ein kurzer Vorbau  für den Druck auf`s Vorderrad [...]


Hm, mit einem kurzen Vorbau bringt man eigentlich weniger Druck aufs VR.


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. Dezember 2011)

Macht nix, ist einer Fan von etwas Schrägem, dann fallen dem auch schräge* Argumente ein. Siehe 29er Diskussionen.

* sachliche unsinnige


----------



## a.nienie (22. Dezember 2011)

fakt ist, dass Du den unterschied spürst, ob Du vorne 140mm oder 160mm hast.
das heck hat eh keine wahl, das muß der front hinterher 

das arschfederung noch mal mehr rausnimmt stellt ja niemand ernsthaft in frage.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Dezember 2011)

To.S. schrieb:


> .... mir einen 140mm Fully Hinterbau zuzulegen, nur damit der mir höhere Geschwindigkeiten über Wurzeln und Geröll zuläßt.



das macht aber auch Spaß ! 
und das ist doch letztendlich das was zählt in unserem Hobby ! 



To.S. schrieb:


> Hallo Bjoern U,
> mein Germans Hardtail fühlt sich sowohl mit 80mm wie auch 100mm  Gabel sauwohl, 120mm Vorbau, aber trotz 20Zoll Rahmengröße quicklebendig.Ich habe mit ihm auf dem Alpencross manchen Fully-Fahrer auf Abfahrten "alt" aussehen lassen.
> Nur an Steistufen, Treppen, Absätzen, in  winkligen Kurven begrenzt mit der Federweg vorne. Ich muss zu weit hinter den Sattel, dadurch lange Arme und wenig Kontrolle.



bis dahin absolut gleich
nur bin ich heute mit den aktuellen Bikes bergab in sehr technischen Geläuf nicht nur deutlich schneller sondern auch (vermeintlich) sicherer unterwegs und ziehe für mich auch mehr Spaß raus.
Den Komfort eines Fullys möchte ich z.B. auf einem AlpenX nicht missen. Da möchte ich das Gesamtpaket geniesen und nicht ständig mit dem Bike "kämpfen". Der AlpenX 1999 mit dem alten HT reicht mir da völlig, das möchte ich meinen Knochen heute nicht mehr antun 



To.S. schrieb:


> Komischerweise habe ich mich mit ihm noch nie hingelegt


dabei kann ich allerdings keinen nennenswerten Unterschied feststellen
bis jetzt bescherte mir jedes MTB entsprechende Arztbesuche 
Allerdings unbestritten, es wird aufgrund der steigenden Möglichkeiten nun voher unfahrbare Sektionen zu meistern und auch wegen der durchaus höheren Geschwindigkeiten so langsam eher gefährlicher. Ich werde leider wagemutiger je mehr mir das Bike ermöglicht. Auch der Gebrauch von Protektoren und bessere Fahrtechnik steigerte das noch einmal und egalisierte damit den Schutz etwas. Mit ein Grund der mich von einem Kauf eines reinen Freeriders bzw Bikeparkbesuchen abhält


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ein 140 mm HT irgendwo irgendeinen Sinn ergeben müsste, dann doch im Fourcross, besonders, wenn der etwas DH-lastig wird. Nur fährt da keiner sowas, sondern jeder dort geht, wenn es ruppiger wird, direkt zum kurzhubigen, aber stabilen Fully über. Q.e.d.

Also wenn jemand so etwas fährt, dann aus Freakigkeit um ihrer selbst willen. Davor habe ich auch alle Achtung. Wovor ich keine habe, ist, wenn einer die freiwillige Freaknummer macht, aber mit zig Pseudosachargumenten daherkommt. 

[email protected]örn: der Bikepark hat aber den Vorteil, dass er gut geshapte Strecken verschiedener Schwierigkeitsgrade hat, auf denen man Spaß am Speed mit weniger Risiko als auf schnell gefahrenen Naturstrecken hat, den Lift für mehr Fahrspaß pro Stunde will ich gar nicht erwähnen, und wenn's einen legt ist man nicht alleine im Wald, sondern Hilfe schnell da


----------



## win311 (22. Dezember 2011)

Mist, was mach ich denn jetzt mit dem frisch aufgebauten Hardtail? Ist ja scheinbar totaler Kokolores...
...verdammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (22. Dezember 2011)

win311 schrieb:


> Mist, was mach ich denn jetzt mit dem frisch aufgebauten Hardtail? Ist ja scheinbar totaler Kokolores...
> ...verdammt



Richtig, alle Bikes unter 150mm müssen verschrottet werden


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. Dezember 2011)

Habt einfach Spaß damit! 

Keiner zwingt euch dazu, zu beweisen, dass euer Bike eine sinnvolle Lösung ist. Ist es halt nicht, so what, Einräder sind auch nicht sinnvoll, und trotzdem fahren Leute damit sogar technische Trails und haben Spaß dabei


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. Dezember 2011)




----------



## win311 (22. Dezember 2011)

Allein die Tatsache, dass du auf Seite zwei das On * One mit dicker Fox Gabel vorstellst und dann zwei Seiten brauchst das Konzept zu zerreden, versüsst mir den Tag.

   --> Ole


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. Dezember 2011)

win311 schrieb:


> Allein die Tatsache, dass du auf Seite zwei das On * One mit dicker Fox Gabel vorstellst und dann zwei Seiten brauchst das Konzept zu zerreden, versüsst mir den Tag.
> 
> --> Ole



Protest! Ich habe zwar auf ein Gefährt aufmerksam gemacht, dass die Anforderungen des TE erfüllt (HT, Stahl, lange Gabel), aber nie gesagt, dass ich das für eine sinnvolle Lösung halte 



Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Wenn es also das klassische Stahl-HT sein *muss*, und das auch für technische Trails, dann passt so ein Bike.


----------



## HTWolfi (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich fasse mal zusammen. 

_Sir Galahad_ ist lieber mit seinem

E-Klapprad Dahon Boost http://www.dahon.com/bikes/2011/boost oder
Bulls Wild Beast http://www.bulls.de/modelle/all-mountain/wild-beast.html (der Dacia unter den MTBs )
unterwegs.
Andere Leute fahren lieber AM/FR-Hardtails. 

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Dezember 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Protest! Ich habe zwar auf ein Gefährt aufmerksam gemacht, dass die Anforderungen des TE erfüllt (HT, Stahl, lange Gabel), aber nie gesagt, dass ich das für eine sinnvolle Lösung halte



Das ist doch Quatsch! Im Fourcross, wo es auf die Zeit ankommt mag es keine sinnvolle Lösung sein, aber im Bezug auf meine Wünsche und meine Anforderungen IST es eine sinnvolle Lösung!

Es gibt auch Leute, die mit dem FR-HT ihre Fahrtechnik verbessern wollen, was sie mit eben jenem ja auch zwangsläufig tun müssen. -> sinnvolle Lösung...

Das ist das, was mich an deiner Meinung stört. Dieses pauschalisieren eines FR-HT als nicht sinnvolle Lösung.


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. Dezember 2011)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal zusammen.
> 
> _Sir Galahad_ ist lieber mit seinem
> 
> ...



Nana, nicht persönlich werden - 1. sind die Bikeangaben so real wie mein Name Sir Galahad und dienen nur der Erheiterung (was ja offenbar prima klappt ) und 2. ist ein Forum zum Austausch persönlicher Meinungen da.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. Dezember 2011)

Wen willst du denn erheitern? Du erregst höchstens Mitleid...


> Hm, mit einem kurzen Vorbau bringt man eigentlich weniger Druck aufs VR.


Wenn mir die Gabel bauartbedingt quasi entgegenkommt, dazu das Oberrohr schon lang genug ist, erreiche ich mit einem zu langen Vorbau höchstens eine Überstreckung.Somit reicht ein kurzer Vorbau für mehr Kontrolle, hätte es besser so ausgedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (2. Februar 2012)

So, ich muss heute mal für ne Wiederbelebung sorgen.
Nach einigen Testkilometern würd ich gern so nen richtig gnadenlos kurzen Vorbau montieren, entschuldigt bitte die dämlichen Fragen:
Gibt es Mini-Vorbauten, die trotzdem den Lenker erhöhen?
Welche Maße muss ich wissen (Lenkerdurchmesser ist klar, aber ist z.B die andere "Befestigungsseite" abhängig vom Gabelstandard)?
Gibt es irgendeinen negativen Effekt bei diesem ungewöhnlichen aufbau?


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (4. Februar 2012)

Ach kommt schon, ich will das Zeug auch irgendwann mal bestellen...


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (4. Februar 2012)

Push!


----------



## Pilatus (4. Februar 2012)

Dann brauchst du noch den Schaftdurchmesser.
1 1/8" oder 1.5"

je kürzer ein Vorbau, desto geringer ist die erhöhung bei selben winkel. Du wirst ab er durch die kürze automatisch aufrechter sitzen.


----------

